

Is there a focused lean startup community/discussion site for entrepreneurs?  - andrewstuart

Where the discussion is focused only on entrepreneurs and the lean startup?<p>I'm looking for somewhere to talk to other entrepreneurs about business, pricing, marketing, hiring, legal, suppliers, financing, investment etc without noise from other subjects.<p>thanks
======
charliepark
I think your best bet (apart from — or maybe including — HN) is going to be
the Lean Startup Circle. (<http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-
circle>) It has a whole bunch of startups, all following the patterns of
Blank, Ries, McClure, etc., and sharing thoughts, questions, results, and so
on.

------
eduardo_f
The Lean Startup Circle is great, but there are lots of local Lean Startup
meetup groups:

[http://www.google.com/search?&q=+site:www.meetup.com+lea...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=+site:www.meetup.com+lean+startup+circle)

If there's a local Lean Startup Circle in your area you're likely to benefit a
lot, in addition to the Google group and HN. I've been an organizer of the
Chicago Lean Startup Circle for the last couple of months and it's been great
for learning and networking. We're having Mike Evans (cofounder of GrubHub)
this month talk about MVP and unit economic models:

<http://www.meetup.com/Chicago-Lean-Startup-Circle/>

------
vyrotek
I don't think you'll find a better community than HN. These topics might not
seem to be on the front page much but if you post a question about a specific
issue I'm sure you'll find plenty of experts offering their advice.

~~~
annajohnson
I agree. There are a lot of small business, marketing, tech, etc forums around
but HN is a cut above. From what I can see (and admittedly I'm new), the
quality of discussion is way above the average. So let's hear your questions
:)

